# Rapid GUI development like Visual Basic?



## Sunnz (Jun 1, 2009)

Are there anything like Visual Basic for OS X? I don't mean like the exact replica where you actually code in BASIC, but anything that allows you to quickly create a GUI and add some lines of code to make it do stuff?

Sometimes I want to do something like that for writing a quick and dirty app that may be just have one time use, or maybe simply just "prototyping" for a larger project.


----------



## DeltaMac (Jun 1, 2009)

Applescript
Automator

Both are already on your Leopard system, or, you can install Xcode, which is avialable as a custom install from your OS X installer DVD.


----------



## Mikuro (Jun 1, 2009)

There's REALbasic. It's a lot like Visual Basic, but better (IMHO). I used to be a big fan, although I don't use it much these days. It's close enough so that porting apps from Visual Basic to REALbasic is fairly easy.

There are other RAD tools as well. Back in the old days of System 7, I loved HyperCard. HyperCard is no longer around, but it inspired some similar tools that are, like Revolution and SuperCard I've never used Revolution much. I used SuperCard back when HyperCard was still around. It was basically a more modern and powerful version of HyperCard.

Another one I've been interested in trying, but haven't quite gotten around to, is Squeak. It's based on the Smalltalk language, similar to HyperCard. It's the only one of the bunch that's free.


----------



## Sunnz (Jun 1, 2009)

I actually have taken a look at XCode, it has an interface builder which was cool, I was able to come up with a GUI quickly but I just don't know where to code it!! I've tried to google tutorials but haven't got any luck so far, all the one's I have seen is either for Xcode 2 which doesn't work well for 3.0 for someone who is still trying to learn Xcode at all!! Or the 3.0 guides I've seen just stops at the coding stuff by simply saying check back later...

I don't plan to spend any money at this stage so I guess I might try Squeak, but any other suggestion are welcome too and I am still keen to try Xcode again! (Just need direction I guess...)


----------



## Randy Singer (Jun 1, 2009)

Sunnz said:


> Are there anything like Visual Basic for OS X?



RealBasic
http://www.realsoftware.com/realbasic/

FutureBasic
http://www.stazsoftware.com/futurebasic/

CodeWarrior
http://www.freescale.com/webapp/sps/site/homepage.jsp?nodeId=012726

XCode
http://www.apple.com/macosx/features/300.html#xcode3

Revolution
http://www.runrev.com/home/product-family/

Python
http://www.python.org/

NetBeans
http://www.netbeans.org/


----------

